# Will you be Upgrading to OSX Lion when it comes out?



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

I currently have the latest version of Snow Leopard and wanted to know if any Mac users will be upgrading to Lion. If so, what would you say would be the major advantages (other than it will only cost $29 plus whatever headaches are involved with software compatibility?)

All the best.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Yup. I'm upgrading. I'm even considering upgrading my MacAir to the new MacAir and Lion.  I just want to know what features the new MacAir will have. I like being the vanguard!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, I'll be upgrading on my main machine. there are some new features I like, and after doing an inventory of the apps I use, only three essential programs were incompatible right now:

1. Quicken 2005 — I upgraded to Quicken Essentials last week.
2. Tabledit (music notation program for guitar) — author claims new version "soon".
3. URL Manager Pro — author claims new version "soon".

Several games were not compatible, but I can play those on my Win7 machine.

Mike


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

I am upgrading.  It's a great value and I am also looking forward to iOS 5 integration.


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll be upgrading. I always do. 



jmiked said:


> 1. Quicken 2005 - I upgraded to Quicken Essentials last week.


Mike,

How was that upgrade? And is QE an improvement over old Quicken? I have a love/hate relationship with Quicken that's so intense I cannot live without it.

Gina


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

YES!  I will...just because that's what I always do.  

I just wish it would hurry up already!


----------



## alex.metcalf (May 17, 2011)

The whole icloud/ios integration looks fantastic,no? 
I'm on it like white on rice...
Though Quicken 20xx isn't going to make the transition. I'm currently trying ibank...
--Alex


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Gina Black said:


> I'll be upgrading. I always do.
> 
> Mike,
> 
> ...


Honestly, I can't see much difference in functionality. It does things a bit differently, and the layout is a bit different. You have to click a button before entering check info, and the Reconcile layout is not quite as convenient, but the learning curve was close to zero.

I tried iBank and was put off by the fact that it always put my credit card balance as an asset (an unaddressed complaint on their forums), and wouldn't import my investments correctly. I also tried several others, but was unimpressed.

Essentials imported all my data and transactions perfectly. It won't talk to my bank, but neither would any of the other programs I tried. It syncs with my credit card company and investment company seamlessly. The most common complaint is that it doesn't do all the things that the Windows version will do. That's irrelevant, as it does everything I need to do, and more.

Mike


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Someone Nameless said:


> YES! I will...just because that's what I always do.


LOL! This is me also!


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Nope, not upgrading.  The features aren't worth it for me, but then again, I don't use my Mac for much more than surfing and creating documents.


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

Mike--

Thanks for the report on QE. I guess I'll go for it.

Gina


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I'm thinking about it. Does anyone know how many computers the $29 upgrade can be used on?


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Sugar said:


> I'm thinking about it. Does anyone know how many computers the $29 upgrade can be used on?


As many as you sign into your iTunes account with (since it's delivered via MAS).


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Gina Black said:


> Mike--
> 
> Thanks for the report on QE. I guess I'll go for it.
> 
> Gina


I believe there's a 30 or 60 day money-back guarantee, so you can't lose anything by trying it.

Mike


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks like some of the beta users are running into problems with Lion. Primarily if you have a bootcamp partition on your computer, Lion won't install properly.

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1180614

Also some information over at the Amazon Kindle forum about the Kindle reader app not supported on the Lion OSX. This will probably change once Lion is fully up and operating and the whiz techs at Amazon have a closer look at tweaking it.

All the best.


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

jmiked said:


> I believe there's a 30 or 60 day money-back guarantee, so you can't lose anything by trying it.
> 
> Mike


Good to know.

Gina


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Not me, this time i am waiting until the bugs are taken care of!


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

Most certainly, but as other have already said, "I always do".

I'm most looking forward to all the new 'gestures'. Since getting a magic trackpad with my new iMac I'm loving the swipes and other controls all done from it.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I will be upgrading. The deciding factor for me was the Auto-save feature being integrated into ALL programs.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## Todd Young (May 2, 2011)

I've only just ordered Snow Leopard today, after finding out that I'm going to have to buy it before I can buy Lion - and right at the moment there's some software that I want to use that is no longer compatible with Leopard. Lion? When I need it, I'll buy it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Crenel said:


> Apple dumped FCS 3 and is forcing FCP X on us,


Why can't you continue to use what you have?

Mike


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

Crenel said:


> The hardware is failing, and my older software does not handle everything I need it to handle, so an upgrade is basically mandatory -- but Apple effectively wiped out my upgrade path. While I can get by (with difficulty) for now with my current system, I can't rely on it at all (I have to jump through hoops to get it to start up at all, and eventually that will stop working too), so I need to get something I can rely on, as soon as possible. If they were still offering FCS 3, I might be tempted to get the Mac Pro and FCS 3 as planned, and hope like crazy that FCP X matured substantially before I needed to upgrade again. But, they've yanked FCS 3 off the market and made it clear that FCP X is the only thing they're supporting, so even if I picked up FCS 3 from an eBay seller, I'd have no support from Apple. At least when they switched to Intel there was some reasonable support for PPC systems for awhile, but in this case "older" (but definitely not obsolete) FCS is not even supported to the extent of having FCP X able to import older projects. This is a major bungle on Apple's part, unless their intent (as some are guessing) is to get out of the Pro market for video production, in which case losing customers is what they want (and presumably they're ready, if that's the case, to also lose millions of dollars in sales as a result -- which might fit into their plans if their perceived cost to get those sales is too high).


So do you have a Mac and FCP now? Or are you angry at Apple for making it so that your plan to switch can no longer happen? If you already have FCP7 you can still use it on a new machine and even though Apple no longer support it I think you'll find there will still be a large FCP7 userbase for quite sometime.

I agree that it is odd that FCPX doesn't open older projects, but I trust that a lot of features its lacking will be back eventually (although I think they came right out and said no to ever opening old projects)


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## Pirate Queen (Jul 13, 2011)

I think I'll be upgrading as well.  Though I have had NO problems whatsoever in Snow Leopard, the integration abilities that will come with IO5 are amazing.  And the price, lets face it... to upgrade 1 PC is upwards of $100... this is SO much better than that.

I've watched Apple's WWDC video twice now, and am convinced that whatever learning curve there is, will be seamless as compared to when I went cold turkey from PC to Mac.

The biggest Plus for me is in Pages... being able to synchronize between my iMac, Macbook Pro and iPad will make my writing ventures absolutely fabulous... never having to worry about saving things is going to be SUCH a plus.  I remember it wasn't so long ago... when my writing was in a notebook, where I would move all my scribbled musings into a strong, long-to-execute style, because that was how I could do it -  and then LOST all that hard works, years of my writing, in a cross country move... it being mistaken as garbage.  

That will never happen to me again... I've been a save-a-holic when it comes to my work... Lion, the Cloud and IO5 will only make this the BEST it's ever been.


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

Pirate Queen said:


> I think I'll be upgrading as well. Though I have had NO problems whatsoever in Snow Leopard, the integration abilities that will come with IO5 are amazing. And the price, lets face it... to upgrade 1 PC is upwards of $100... this is SO much better than that.
> 
> I've watched Apple's WWDC video twice now, and am convinced that whatever learning curve there is, will be seamless as compared to when I went cold turkey from PC to Mac.
> 
> ...


Using Pages between my iPad and iMac and storing it all in iCloud is a big deal for me also. I already do this more or less using iDisk, but now not having to even worry about versioning is gonig to be great.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I wish Apple would hurry up!  They said July and it's the 13th.  I'm ready!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm with you *SN*! It seems like I've been waiting forever for this!!!! I needed to upgrade all around, so first I've been waiting for the new iMac to come out. But then, it just seemed to make sense to also wait for Lion, so that I would upgrade all at once and get my iMac with Lion on it from the get go. Now I'm more than ready !!!!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Assuming the government gets their act together regarding the debt crap yes I will update very excited about auto save also curious about possible safari changes. As it still seems odd to use firefox on Mac even though I am now using it almost exclusively now. Lol


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

OSX Lion launches sometime tomorrow at the App store !


"We will be launching Lion tomorrow," said Peter Oppenheimer, Apple's CFO, during the early stages of a quarterly earnings call with Wall Street analysts. Oppenheimer did not name a time of day Wednesday for Lion's release.


Best Wishes!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Eeyore said:


> OSX Lion launches sometime tomorrow at the App store !


I'll check back in a week or so and decide if I want to go ahead and get it.  

Mike


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

But it's Wednesday now in Australia. Surely I can have it now. Surely!?!?!?!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Les Turner said:


> But it's Wednesday now in Australia. Surely I can have it now. Surely!?!?!?!


Sorry, you will have to wait with the rest of us here in the US. And stop calling me "Shirley".


----------



## KookMc (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm sure I'll upgrade soon. However, I always wait a week or so to find out how significant the bugs may be. I use three Apple devices and, currently, they all play nicely together. My preference is to let others do the problem solving and then upgrade when the kinks are ironed out. (I'm not lazy - just cautious!) Very excited about the new OS and Cloud potential - especially for writing and photo projects.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

For those of you with bandwidth restrictions or multiple computers that need to be updated with OSX Lion, or just want a physical copy of OSX Lion, this just in from the Apple Press Release:

"Users who do not have broadband access at home, work or school can download Lion at Apple retail stores and later this August, Lion will be made available on a USB thumb drive through the Apple Store® (www.apple.com) for $69 (US)."


Best Wishes!


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

I upgraded today and so far I see no issues.  It runs quickly and smoothly on my 2008 mbp.
It seems that one app, vmware fusion, works a little more slowly, but everything else seems to work fine so far.


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

ooooh yeah, am now upgraded to Lion. Am slowly getting used to all the new gesture controls, and also the full screen apps.

It'll be interesting to see how I go writing my novel in the new Pages, not having to ever worry about saving will be interesting.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I've upgraded and love it.  So far the only problem I'm having is that the Kindle for Mac app does not work.  Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

any new changes to safari??


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Someone Nameless said:


> I've upgraded and love it. So far the only problem I'm having is that the Kindle for Mac app does not work. Anyone else had this problem?


It's working for me!


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

mistyd107 said:


> any new changes to safari??


Yeh, Safari now has 'Reading List' which is Apple's version of Instapaper... I had a quick little play with it but will stick with instapaper for now. 
Safari also now has fullscreen support built into it, which is weird as when I got full screen with it you lose your row of book marks. You can also pinch to zoom and double tap to zoom in safari.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Les Turner said:


> Yeh, Safari now has 'Reading List' which is Apple's version of Instapaper... I had a quick little play with it but will stick with instapaper for now.
> Safari also now has fullscreen support built into it, which is weird as when I got full screen with it you lose your row of book marks. You can also pinch to zoom and double tap to zoom in safari.


thx!!!! haven't moved to lion yet but safari 5.1 did update...It seems quite a bit faster also


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

> which is weird as when I got full screen with it you lose your row of book marks


*Les Turner*, I'm curious about what you mean here. Which row of bookmarks where?


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

In full screen mode, the only thing at the top is the address bar with the search and such.  The bar below it that usually has your bookmarks disappears until you mouse over it.
This mode really makes browsing more immersive - I like it!


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

Someone Nameless said:


> *Les Turner*, I'm curious about what you mean here. Which row of bookmarks where?


See the image blow, normally below the URL bar is your row of bookmarks, but it hides when in full screen, although as was just pointed out above, and as I clearly missed, when you mouse over it they unhide.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Under the "view" menu, there is an option to "always show bookmark bar" - this will, quite obviously, restore the bookmark bar in fullscreen mode - if that's your preference.

HTH,
Tracey


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I just got an email from Carbonite that the current version doesn’t work with Lion. I'll have to wait until they fix this to upgrade.

Oh, well.

Mike


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

also notice that the option to open tabs/windows from the last session is available in preferences as to how you want to open safari. I like that


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I have been reading the reviews in the App Store and I'm not liking what I'm reading,so I think for now I will wait a bit to upgrade.


----------



## fuzzy9uy (Feb 28, 2010)

I will wait till there are a couple of updates and fixes first. Also will wait to hear from those that rushed to install. You can quickly learn from them, when there are problems.

I just recently went from Leopard to Snow Leopard, and satisfied with that. Seems like the OS Lion is simply moving the OS toward the likes of Iphone, Ipad, etc., mainly touch screen. Since I own an Ipad2, I do all the touch screen work on that, this satisfies that passion. Still prefer a Mac anything over a PC.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

so far I like it a lot, but I am having the wifi instability that some have mentioned. I also had to change the 2 finger scroll back to the old way


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I installed Lion this morning. It took 10 hours to download the installer, and an hour in do the actual installation. So far, I'm not real impressed. The only thing different I've seen is that my backup program now thinks no files have been backed up and tries to fill up my remote drive with duplicate files.

It does seem to have a "Save a Version" selection in the pull-down menus, but I see no sign of automatic version control... of course, this may require that the up-coming cloud function.

I have Mail toggled to "Classic", so other than the swipe scrolling being backwards (which can be changed), I'd never know I had upgraded except for lots of spinning beach balls. It seems as though the initial loading of any particular program is very, very slow. After that, they seem to load about as fast as before the upgrade.

I had previously purged all my PPC apps, so I had no problems with apps not working. The installer only complained about one extension being incompatible, and that was for a USB low-noise preamp that I haven’t used in years.

I did have to install the Lion version of Java manually, so insure that OpenOffice would work.

Mike


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

So it's been a few days what are you all thinking about it now.  How is the syncing between iPad and laptop are you impressed? 

I'm just downloading some updates on other things and was debating.  I use the iPad 90% of the time so I don't check it often to see what needs to update.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

rho said:


> How is the syncing between iPad and laptop are you impressed?


No change. I'm looking forward to IOS 5, which will allow wireless syncing. Allegedly. 

Mike


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I updated yesterday and everything was fine, but I just tried logging into my email and can't access it thru mail, Gmail or my iPhone I get an error that says my username/password is incorrect?  Is anyone having an issue?


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> I updated yesterday and everything was fine, but I just tried logging into my email and can't access it thru mail, Gmail or my iPhone I get an error that says my username/password is incorrect? Is anyone having an issue?


Misty-- do you have multiple gmail accounts that you are trying to access via Apple mail? If so, that is one of the bugs that Lion seems to have.

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1198191

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1196544

Many others are reporting kernel panics and memory leaks when using Safari 5.1 with OSX Lion.

I think I'll take Sugar's advice and wait for version 10.7.1 to appear before upgrading.

All the best.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Eeyore said:


> Misty-- do you have multiple gmail accounts that you are trying to access via Apple mail? If so, that is one of the bugs that Lion seems to have.
> 
> http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1198191
> 
> ...


no, its just one and worked fine this am its not working on my iPhone either and of course google has no customer support # the odd thing is the phone and att is no help


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

I just upgraded from Snow Leopard and it went without a hitch and so far so good.  I love spaces!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Sharon Red said:


> I just upgraded from Snow Leopard and it went without a hitch and so far so good. I love spaces!


Spaces was in Snow Leopard also. They just called it something else and you had to know it was there in order to turn it on, it wasn't a default. I used (and use) it a lot. It was less keystrokes to use in SL.

Mike


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I upgraded day 1. The differences are not huge, except for the scroll wheel - which is ridiculous. I had to switch it back to what is the _actual_ intuitive way of doing it. You know, the way we've been doing it for more almost 20 years? I love how Apple loves to redefine concepts and tell us what's good for us.

One thing I've noticed is they have drained all color out of menus. They did this to iTunes a while back - playlists used to have some color to them. Then everything went grey and metallic. Now Lion sports the same look. Frankly, I don't like it. Color tends to catch our eye and I had some eye/muscle memory for certain things based on color. Now I spend time looking through grey that looks exactly the same. I wonder who thought color was a bad thing.


----------



## Edward-William G. Bradford (Aug 10, 2011)

No, I would not upgrade. Or at least not now. The reason?... Well, here it is: http://news.softpedia.com/news/NVIDIA-Driver-Bumps-Heads-With-OS-X-Lion-Update-215493.shtml


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

EWGB said:


> No, I would not upgrade. Or at least not now. The reason?... Well, here it is: http://news.softpedia.com/news/NVIDIA-Driver-Bumps-Heads-With-OS-X-Lion-Update-215493.shtml


So that's what's causing the kernel panic problems. I've got last years model of the Macbook Pro with the dual nVidia cards. Glad I decided to wait for the eventual Lion update. Thanks for the information and link, EWGB. 

All the Best.


----------



## Edward-William G. Bradford (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes - that's the reason. And it is serious. Apple should withdraw or recall the Lion and fix it. Now, they offer USB repair stick for the problem.   How pathetic is that for a new OS on the market. But that's the inevitable result of the hustler's business manner in the industry. Besides being a writer, I have been an IT consultant for the last 20 years. My personal golden rule is: Never buy or upgrade an OS (no mater for Mac or PC) after the release. Wait at least 6 months before doing so. Otherwise prepare for frustrations - . 

Good luck and all the best to you too.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Edward-William G. Bradford said:


> Yes - that's the reason. And it is serious. Apple should withdraw or recall the Lion and fix it. Now, they offer USB repair stick for the problem.  How pathetic is that for a new OS on the market. But that's the inevitable result of the hustler's business manner in the industry. Besides being a writer, I have been an IT consultant for the last 20 years. My personal golden rule is: Never buy or upgrade an OS (no mater for Mac or PC) after the release. Wait at least 6 months before doing so. Otherwise prepare for frustrations - .
> 
> Good luck and all the best to you too.


I like your stance on the waiting period but there is definitely some fun in being bleeding edge, eh?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

DYB said:


> One thing I've noticed is they have drained all color out of menus. They did this to iTunes a while back - playlists used to have some color to them. Then everything went grey and metallic. Now Lion sports the same look. Frankly, I don't like it. Color tends to catch our eye and I had some eye/muscle memory for certain things based on color. Now I spend time looking through grey that looks exactly the same. I wonder who thought color was a bad thing.


Steve.  

I agree with you. I'd like more color in the display.

Mike


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Apple has just released an update for OSX Lion an hour ago.

Details can be read here:

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4764


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Steve.
> 
> I agree with you. I'd like more color in the display.
> 
> Mike


ITA as well!!!!! As much as I love my mac I'm pretty tired of the grey in most everything. Itunes, Safari,mail ect. I'm seriously considering switching to Firefox as my default despite liking safari because I'd be able to atleast have themes with a bit of color not to mention toolbars I used in safari daily until the upgrade to safari 5.1 no longer work. now I just need to convince myself using Firefox REALLY is ok lol As silly as it sounds


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

Crenel said:


> The hardware is failing, and my older software does not handle everything I need it to handle, so an upgrade is basically mandatory -- but Apple effectively wiped out my upgrade path. While I can get by (with difficulty) for now with my current system, I can't rely on it at all (I have to jump through hoops to get it to start up at all, and eventually that will stop working too), so I need to get something I can rely on, as soon as possible. If they were still offering FCS 3, I might be tempted to get the Mac Pro and FCS 3 as planned, and hope like crazy that FCP X matured substantially before I needed to upgrade again. But, they've yanked FCS 3 off the market and made it clear that FCP X is the only thing they're supporting, so even if I picked up FCS 3 from an eBay seller, I'd have no support from Apple. At least when they switched to Intel there was some reasonable support for PPC systems for awhile, but in this case "older" (but definitely not obsolete) FCS is not even supported to the extent of having FCP X able to import older projects. This is a major bungle on Apple's part, unless their intent (as some are guessing) is to get out of the Pro market for video production, in which case losing customers is what they want (and presumably they're ready, if that's the case, to also lose millions of dollars in sales as a result -- which might fit into their plans if their perceived cost to get those sales is too high).


I was half way through self-studying to get certified on FCP 7 when FCPX came out and messed it all up. When I first heard it was coming out, I was peeved, mostly at myself, for taking so long to prepare for the certification. It's mostly for fun and to open up work opportunities, so I wasn't in any hurry. I figured I'd get the upgrade and the new book and just catch up on the differences... figuring they'd be fairly small in terms of operation.

Then FCP X came out and I checked out the specs and some forums on it and such. I don't use it professionally and I'm seriously peeved, so I can imagine how much more bothersome it can be for professionals who use it.

On the Lion side. We upgraded recently. And now my MS Office doesn't work. Good thing I already have Pages, Numbers, and Keynote. I would've been seriously in a bind. I actually prefer Pages, Numbers and Keynote, but so much requires Word format. Sure I can import and export Word files in Pages, but now I can't open them in Word to verify the accuracy of the transfer. That can be a problem with work where I work with scripts that come in some strange customized variations of formatting (especially from the corporate marketing people who are applying 'report structures' to their live event 'scripts').

For now, the ability to "open in Word/Excel/Powerpoint to verify accuracy" just isn't quite worth the cost of buying the entire MS Office Suite for Mac again (which was why I hadn't upgraded to the latest version in the first place) even if it does seem to be oddly cheaper to get for Mac than for a PC. Then again, Pages/Numbers/Keynote is cheaper overall, and there are inexpensive iPad versions (if I ever catch up with my hubby and get one myself, lol).

If I had known of the little 'Old MS Office' problem with Lion, I may have waited. But, it wouldn't have altered my irritation at it.

We always upgrade because I don't like to fall too far behind. Cheaper to upgrade and OS than to purchase it completely because I fell too far behind.

Same usually goes for bigger program suites like FCP and Photoshop/Illustrator. Though, I'm starting to fall behind on those as well. I miss having the access to the latest of those that I had at my old job back in Florida. Even if I couldn't upgrade right away, I could at least stay familiar with the software advancements. I don't have that option anymore, so, behind, I am falling.


----------

